# Novice here; help needed



## LordOfGermany (Nov 19, 2014)

This is my first post here, so if this is in the wrong section please forgive me.

My seeds are just reg. bag seeds. I have no idea what they are hopefully all females! no males/hermaphrodites allowed in fort kickass! But I know the chances are slim, but as I said first grow didn't really want to invest more than 100 bucks and materials on hand. If I get some sort of success with these I'll invest in better seeds

Here are the links to my grow setup:

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c0de78365467556

http://www.imagebam.com/image/774d0b365467561

http://www.imagebam.com/image/74dc8b365467794

http://www.imagebam.com/image/74dc8b365467565

http://www.imagebam.com/image/205a5c365467567

http://www.imagebam.com/image/918590365467572

http://www.imagebam.com/image/a1cb80365467576

http://www.imagebam.com/image/898911365467580

http://www.imagebam.com/image/6ad2b8365467586

http://www.imagebam.com/image/62e65c365467594

http://www.imagebam.com/image/9829f3365467597

As you can see I have an outdoor and indoor. I live in Florida so temperatures barely drop below 50 degrees Fahrenheit some nights, but on the out door build I have a 100watt bulb hooked to a timer that will start giving off heat as the sun goes down. In addition to my heat source, I have two 100 watt equiv (I think 23 or 26) CFL 1600 lumens a piece. I know that's not ideal and I plan on adding 1-2 more as the plant grows. The theory behind my outdoor build is supplement natural light with artificial my only concerns is that the seedling's stem is a bit droopy ( I think I over watered it).

My next group of pictures is my indoor grow; I know it needs work but since these plants are so young they dont really require alot of light or so I read (novice here). I have 100 watt equiv (I think 23 or 26) CFL 1600 lumens (same as outside) 5600k. Also, I have a 100 watt equiv (23 watt) 2700k. Plus the two overhead CFL's that are each 6500k 2600lumen a piece. Also I have a fan on a pretty low setting as its pretty well ventilated in this open type contraption I built...

Anyway, on to my questions. First what would be a good pot size for the indoors to transplant. I want to do a single transplant and I don't want the plants to grow too much bigger than the scaffolding of PVC I built (about 3.25 feet high or so). all my plants are on a 24/0 cycle right now, and I want to put them to 12/12 ASAP. So what would be a good size or time estimate (based upon their current height) to start that. I read the average is about 4 weeks. Also, I want to go buy a **** load of space blankets and cut 'em up and tape them around the PVC to provide a more light proof setting, but I don't know if this is ideal since the indoor build is setup in a semi-sun room that gets a few hours of fairly good sun a day. Would the trade off be worth?

The peat cups the seedlings are in now just have organic soil with hardly no additives *didn't want to blast my babies with nutes. too early. Planning on ordering some Foxfarms ocean  fert. eventually after a couple weeks when I'm closer to transplanting these to their final resting place ( I read it's good to only transplant one time unless you know what you're doing, and I obliviously don't , so I'm going to just put the peat cups directly into my next grow bucket.

Also, anything you guys notice that would help me would be awesome! any tips suggestions ideas are all welcome.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 19, 2014)

As for the trade on real sun, real sun always trumps lights every time.  IF you can manage the lights (stealth grow?) with the plants getting some real sun they will love it.

New soil is good for about four weeks without fertilizing.

As for the rest of your questions, I will bump this.  I am pretty much an outdoor grower, big plants big sun.

Oh, and seedlings are called seedlings for about 4 weeks, you are correct there.  Pat on back for a new grower, Welcome to MP!


----------



## LordOfGermany (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the Bump, and the warm welcome! I'm not too worried about stealth since it's my house, and my neighbors keep to themselves.


----------



## Locked (Nov 19, 2014)

If you post your pics directly to our server more people will probably check them out. A lot of folks don't like clicking links to outside sites. 



> First what would be a good pot size for the indoors to transplant?



I don't use anything bigger than a One Gallon pot but most use 3-5 gallon pots indoors. 



> I don't want the plants to grow too much bigger than the scaffolding of PVC I built (about 3.25 feet high or so).



How tall they get depends on a lot of factors. Indica or sativa, pheno type, not enough lumens. You will most likely want to train your plants. LST, topping and fimming all help. 



> I want to put them to 12/12 ASAP



Flipping them too early can cause substantial stretching and you will still have to wait till the plants are sexually mature before they begin to flower.  Alternating nodes usually are the sign that a plant is sexually mature and ready to be flowered.


----------



## LordOfGermany (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Lewis! I'll work on uploading here if I can figure it out before work; I have a few more questions tho.

I have an outdoor greenhouse that I built pretty small (upload pics prolly later tonight) ; I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to let my seedlings sun under natural light for a couple hours a day if its nice out then put them back inside under standard artificial light. I read that the shock might be too much for the plants, but I think it's a theoretically sound idea... thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2014)

It is not the shock that is the problem, it is the danger of bringing pests and disease into your indoor grow that is the bigger problem.  Also, what are your temps outdoors in the greenhouse?  

I am one of those that really does not go to outside links to look at pics.  Keep in mind that it can be dangerous to post pics to places that are image hosting sites.  You are far safer to simply post pics here.  I will check them out when you get them posted here.


----------

